# Hypertrophy in Quads



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

*Best approach to make quads grow*​
Volume (lots of exercises and sets in one session)3223.70%Frequency (multiple sessions)85.93%Intensity (load in one training session)8965.93%Othe (NOT a combo of the above though)64.44%


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Based purely on maxmium growth which factor do you believe most important for the growth of quads?

One choice only


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

intensity


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I voted for intensity as the best for hypertrophy


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Please state why


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I went for volume as this is what I have been doing for a while now however I have not really tried intensity yet.

I find if I add them extra few sets after I think I have done my quads, these extra sets destroy them completey and I struggle to walk for a few days.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i went for intensity, although i have tried bloody everything over the years and nothing will make them big!!!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

intensity because if the intensity is correct you need no more

this can be achieved with reps (volume) and gaps imbetween sets (frequency) so kinda covers there

but i mean lowish sets even lowish reps but very strict and reaching failour. working the muscles intendid not just moving huge weights all wrong,this for me brough my legs on no ends from my worst body part to maybe my best.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

For most people time under tension is the most important factor with heavy weights (intensity's true meaning). It's just the optimal TUT will vary depending on your muscle fibre make up.

An example is those that are mixed fibre or slow twitch dominant will get on well with 20 rep squats and those that are fast twitch dominant will get on with a much lower TUT but both should be done with intensity.

So short answer is intensity = heavy weights


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

im going to say intensity, could be starter gains, but when i pounded my quads with a good bit of weight i seen some very good growth within the first three/four weeks

like i say it may be starter gains!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't answer this from the choices given. It's like saying....

"2 plus 2 = what"

a) 1

b)2

c)3

d)Something else...but not 4.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

hummm I recon peak contraction but then im probably talking bollocks.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Can't answer this from the choices given. It's like saying....
> 
> "2 plus 2 = what"
> 
> ...


So your suggestion is.............................


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

For me the only thing that seems to work is to go with heavy weights, 3 times over a 2 week period. This would follow a monday/friday week one, thenwednesday week 2, repeating.

heavy squats first, then leg press, followed by extension and curls.

On the squat and leg press increase max weight when 5 reps done with current max.

When i had one , i also found that banging away on a tri - stepper a couple of times a week , building upto 3500+ steps on max resistance,helped build them up. Don't know if this is because this was hitting the slow twitch fibres as opposed to the fast twitch hit on squats/press, or i may be talking B*****ks, but it worked for me.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I rarely train legs over 6 reps so I'd go with intensity. However; I have done volume before & they were certainly sore for days after. I prefer going heavier, but very strict.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

going heavy with high intensity. deep squats. good form. 1-2minutes rest between sets


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

lots of reps, lots of sets, lots of exercises.


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

high reps 15-30 & 1min rest between sets . feel the pain!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> So your suggestion is.............................


...Periodised mix of volume ramps and deloads with overall volume peaking with fixed loads followed by long deload of total (sets x reps x weight) volume whilst increasing intensity (% 1RM utilised). Same answer for every muscle.

LS - pm me an email addy, i'll send you a book to read about it you like? Gratis, amigo


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

consitancey high reps lots of sets lots of food , sleep , repeat . repeat


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Wee G said:


> ...Periodised mix of volume ramps and deloads with overall volume peaking with fixed loads followed by long deload of total (sets x reps x weight) volume whilst increasing intensity (% 1RM utilised). Same answer for every muscle.
> 
> LS - pm me an email addy, i'll send you a book to read about it you like? Gratis, amigo


Thanks G, sent

and to all others, keep them coming


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

leg press, helps develop my quads, though im a plifter. I squat very wide so find I get less quad work, with leg press I go for high reps 10 plus and keep pushing the weight


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

I would go for volume, as I tore my quad doing heavy squats a couple of years ago, and since then it's always been in my head, so I tend to stay away from heavy, volume x good form, should get the legs growing.

When Kimberly Ann Jones was my coach,she said her best improvement on quads happened when she used a system called '20's she would have the squat bar at 100kg and do 20 reps at 5 sets, I have tried this and it wrks, really works the legs, and yes they grow.

Good Luck.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Iron19 said:


> going heavy with high intensity. deep squats. good form. 1-2minutes rest between sets


Does exactly what it says on the tin! :cool2:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi L/s i would go for the old intensity work out. I spend alot of time on my feet and walk alot through out the day, have 3 kids that im alway running after and run alot so i have to knock the living sh1t out of them to start seeing the results. I do have abnormally large calfs for some reason and my leg far outmass my upper bod!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Wee G said:


> ...Periodised mix of volume ramps and deloads with overall volume peaking with fixed loads followed by long deload of total (sets x reps x weight) volume whilst increasing intensity (% 1RM utilised). Same answer for every muscle.


 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

High reps beyond failure using forced reps and drops finishing off with static holds. Very low volume.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Intensity,Heavy hack squats and heavy close feet low on pad leg presses followed by some caning lunges-Some times walking,some times static.Then high rep leg extensions,

Then puke ya guts up and drive like a dick on the way home cause ya cant push the clutch down properly


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

I like going in heavy on squats for 6-8 sets, then once I hit my heaviest weight I will half it and go for between 20-30 reps for 2 sets [very little rest time] - before hitting hams and calves.

I find this hits both types of fibres and I cannot walk properly and tend to get out of my chair like an OAP after!

So, intensity, volume.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

frequency!

training them every 4-5 days has helped mine grow constantly


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Synthol... :whistling: :ban:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd say intensity for me but everyone seems to respond differently and it's just a case of finding what works for you.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant do continous reps due to back probs,but i`ve found that doing 20 singles with as much rest as i need in between with as much weight as i can lift works.

does anyone think theres a difference between training your legs(or any body parts i guess)naturally and assisted?

i`m not a volume fan for natties.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

intensity all the way.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Intensity purely for the fact that anything else "for me" appears to diminish them before my eyes.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Genetics.

I have 27-28 inch vascular quads and havent trained them directly for 18 months give or take a few.

I know other lads who have freak body parts (18inch arms) and similarly pay little attention to them.

Growth is a combination of many factors. One cant be given priority. It's like asking which is the most important factor to prolong life span or improving health.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lost Soul said:


> Based purely on maxmium growth which factor do you believe most important for the growth of quads?
> 
> One choice only


Bitch, this is a very nice thought provoked thread.

No offence on the bitch comment, I said that cuz I respect you, and because I love you`, in a non gay *** way ok?....

Ok, I have seen guys get awesome legs do only squats, nice and deep, best legs I ever saw was from this.

Seen dudes do many reps and get huge quads.

Saw a buddy of mine do some bicycle off road stuff and have the most hugest quads I ever saw.

Genetics?

Commitment?

Who knows, look at elite bicyclists, their legs look good.

Sprinters (running), their legs look awesome.

Id suggest there are many variables.

If I had to guess, intensity would be the key here.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Genetics.
> 
> I have 27-28 inch vascular quads and havent trained them directly for 18 months give or take a few.
> 
> ...


+1

same here, its kinda annoying when your genetically gifted bodypart is not exactly as show muscle


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Bitch, this is a very nice thought provoked thread.
> 
> No offence on the bitch comment, I said that cuz I respect you, and because I love you`, in a non gay *** way ok?....
> 
> ...


As the say scott 'No ****' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Which option did you go for? intensity?

Thanks for all the suggestions so far from people

I think I am aiming this at the non genetically gifted as a whole


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

> Who knows, look at elite bicyclists, their legs look good.
> 
> Sprinters (running), their legs look awesome.
> 
> ...


Seen the legs on speed skaters ??? %uck the largest.

i personally go for higher weights and a strict style.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

romper stomper said:


> Seen the legs on speed skaters ??? %uck the largest.
> 
> i personally go for higher weights and a strict style.


Oh yah, Eric Heiden had some monster quads.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

well seeing as i only perform one set of leg presses, to failure, once every 5/7 days,and my legs grow consistantly. i d better go for intensity.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

20 reps is the way to go. FACT. :lol: :thumb:

Seriously, high rep sets with intensity boosting techniques like forced reps, drop sets, negatives, rest pause etc. will make your quads grow insanely well, BUT ONLY if you can take the pain.

I put it to you that people with big quads are the ones who can take it. Most people I have trained with who didn't get big quads would quit a set before those who got big quads, they just can't take the burning, the nausea, the feelings of nearly passing out, the pumping heart and projectile vomiting etc. that proper hard quad training brings on. :devil2: h34r:


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Guys.

While it's all well and good discussing what works for us as individuals, bare in mind that in this game there is no "best" method.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

defdaz said:


> 20 reps is the way to go. FACT. :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Seriously, high rep sets with intensity boosting techniques like forced reps, drop sets, negatives, rest pause etc. will make your quads grow insanely well, BUT ONLY if you can take the pain.
> 
> I put it to you that people with big quads are the ones who can take it. Most people I have trained with who didn't get big quads would quit a set before those who got big quads, they just can't take the burning, the nausea, the feelings of nearly passing out, the pumping heart and projectile vomiting etc. that proper hard quad training brings on. :devil2: h34r:


nice post.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i went for intensity, *although i have tried bloody everything over the years and nothing will make them big!!!!*


I'm with you there bud.

If you find a way please let me know :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

essexboy said:


> nice post.


Thanks mate. I wish I could show people personally just how effective high rep - high intensity (we're talking VERY high!) training is for quads.

A proper psycho quad workout would be something like:

Leg extensions supersetted with barbell squats. Pyramid up to a weight where you can only just manage 20 reps without pausing (pyramid up the weight on the squats too, but not too high as you won't be able to do much weight after the leg extensions). Immediately do your squats afterwards (classic superset style) to failure, 10 to 20 reps.

Recover, and then do it again, but with forced reps and drops sets on the leg extensions, followed by squats to failure.

At this point your quads should be fried and you should be feeling dizzy, light-headed and nauseous.

Recover and then do some leg presses, 20 rep sets with partial reps to failure at the end.

That's it! If you train hard enough your quads should be competely fvcked - unable to bend your knees whilst standing as you don't have the strength to hold yourself up. If you can then train harder next time, you'll surprise yourself how many more reps you can do when you train properly hard.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i will say everything as imo the quads can take a far larger beating then other muscle groups


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I find a set of 4 to pyramid down from 12 and finishing with a dropset on squats works well for me


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

reps with intensity . having said that far to many people get carried away with bettering quads and neglecting hams and calves just make sure you hit them all eaqual


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Been training on and off for 20 years and have tried everything to get my fvckin stubborn quads to grow as fast as the rest of me, intensity gives the best results, weight rather than volume.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i hit quads 1nc a week but i hit them HARD!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

can i vote

e) constant linear progression in weights.

as i think thats the one that is the key for growing. doesnt matter how you do it, aslong as it happens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> can i vote
> 
> e) constant linear progression in weights.
> 
> as i think thats the one that is the key for growing. doesnt matter how you do it, aslong as it happens.


Agreed, i find it strange that quads are a body part that many people use absurd training methods to totally destroy the muscle.

Look at top level powerlifters and i am talking about the narrow stance squatters not the ultra wide WPO boys they all have superb legs. Do they do drop sets from hell all day long? No chance they do progressive heavy ass weight with correct form.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

currently i do a heavy set of smith squats making sure i beat last training sessions weight or reps each time i train this is the most important part.

then do more sets droping the weight slightly and going to failure and thats it job done. 2nd set usually fails on around 12 rep mark and 3rd set usually ends up around 15-20 reps.


----------

